# Pentium pro processing



## moshik3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

I've read there's near 1g in pentium pros. of course that depends etc...
the ones with the gold square on top

can i process them this way - 
crushing them with a hammer or in a blender,
then throwing the powder in aqua regia ?

or most of the gold is on that top square and it wouldn't matter if i crush them or not...

thanks for helping !


----------



## Claudie (Nov 14, 2011)

The top plates go in the Gold cell. Do a quick search of the forum and you can find out more about how to process the rest of it. If you are looking for 1 gram per processor, you will be disappointed. :|


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 14, 2011)

OK i did a search and i see that the realistic is 0.5g per cpu,
and also, the more you grind them - the more gold you can get.

what is a gold cell ? why can't the top plate can't be processed with the rest ?

can i also mix karat jewelry with CPU dust in one refining batch ?


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Moshik!

Go to Lazersteve's website for a video of a gold "sulphuric" cell.
http://www.goldrecovery.us/

"can i also mix karat jewelry with CPU dust in one refining batch ?"

No, they should be processed separately.
The jewelry should be inquarted, run thru nitric to separate base metals & the gold sponges thru AR. 
Do some searches on "inquarting" & continue reading the information available on how to recover & refine PM's from jewelry & from e-scrap (cpu's).

Take care & be safe!

Phil


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got the SubZero kit from Shor.

what would be the stages ?
Shor have a tutorial talking about CPU refining using this kit -
http://www.ishor.com/subzeroinstr.php

what steps would i need to add to it ?
and why jewelry is different, if with CPUs you also throw them in AR fully (with ceramics, other metals etc...)

thanks !


----------



## Claudie (Nov 14, 2011)

You should familiarize yourself with the dangers of Sulfuric Acid before you use it. It can be very dangerous if you are careless, especially around water. The videos on Steve's site are very helpful on the use of the cell. There is a link to download a free copy of Refining Precious Metals by Hoke in my signature line. You should get a copy, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Moshik, if you read thru the posts, of testimonials of former shor users, you'll find that they had nothing but trouble wiht shor. 
Most people buy shor before they come across GRF, & most find GRF because shor is not "working" for them. You can still use some of the chemicals, but the processes for recovering PM's from different sources is better explained here by our experts. If you search & read thru the post you'll find why.
Someone once said: "there're more than one way to skin a cat"; some are more efficent than others & safer. As a general rule, if you intend to RECOVER gold, it's bets to separate the base metals from the gold first. 
For jewelry, here are some pic's to help you undestand the process, but please search & read first, before undertaking the process.

You'll find that for the CPU's the steps are different.
All the right information is here, take the time to read it, you'll be glad you did. 8) 

Take care!

Phil


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 14, 2011)

i'd be very thankful for a link to a guide for refining karat jewelry, and another one for refining CPUs gold..
i tried the search but it is very ineffective,
as you say there are so many threads and methods, that i can't know what one is the best.
thanks for pointing that out !

actually, CPU's are shorter of a process because they dont need to be inquarted ?

and karat jewelry needs separation of the base metals and then continue as the CPU gold (AR) ?


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

"actually, CPU's are shorter of a process because they dont need to be inquarted ?"

Not necessarly...
There's some information here on how to process different types of CPU's.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=9693&p=92886&hilit=cpu+refining#p92886

"and karat jewelry needs separation of the base metals and then continue as the CPU gold (AR) ?"
This is some detailed information I have compiled for processing jewelry scrap.
Go to "Gallery" (its now on page 4); click post "13gm gold slug", download "inquarting" attchm'nt that's below one of the pic's. 

Hope it helps.

Phil


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 14, 2011)

hey just a question - 
why not do the inquartion with copper let's say ?
i'm sure you can recover the silver too, but still... ?


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

It takes 2 to 3 times more nitric to dissolve copper;
plus you would be refining your silver at the same time, if you use silver to inquart.

The silver digested in the niric process you would cement with copper. It would be about .99%. This cemented silver then you would run thru your silver cell to refine to .999.

Phil


----------



## nickvc (Nov 15, 2011)

Moshik3 you have a lot to learn but you found the right place to do that, yes there's a lot of posts but all the questions you have asked so far have already been covered and in most cases many times. In answer to your question about inquarting with copper Philddreamer gave you the main reason to use silver but it also acts as a carrier for any PGMs in your karat scrap, more questions?

I suggest you start by reading C.M.Hoke available free as a download off several members signature line, Claudie and Palladium are two who leap to mind, then read the safety section here on the forum, visit lazaersteves site and read the forum handbooks again available free. By reading and understanding these books you will have the answer to most of the questions you have already asked and many more that will follow once you start your recoveries and refining.

We aren't unhelpful but do expect new members to do their part and get up to speed getting a basic understanding of the terms and processes involved and using the correct terminology and language, correct spelling and grammar also are a must, as well as you can manage,as different word endings can mean totally different chemicals and many we use are extremely dangerous especially when mixed or heated or during processes when new compounds and gases can be formed.

Welcome to the forum....
It really can turn you into a very able and successful refiner but it takes time and lots of study.


----------



## kurt (Nov 15, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> It takes 2 to 3 times more nitric to dissolve copper;
> plus you would be refining your silver at the same time, if you use silver to inquart.
> 
> The silver digested in the niric process you would cement with copper. It would be about .99%. This cemented silver then you would run thru your silver cell to refine to .999.
> ...



Actually it takes 4 times more nitric to dissolve copper then it takes to dissolve silver

Its important to know & understand this so you can calculate the amount of nitric you need to remove most of the copper &/or brass without putting silver or Pt/Pd into solution in a situation where you have a lot of base metal that needs to be removed before processing the PMs. An example of this would be contact points nipped off from there buss bar’s (like the small ones from washer & dryer timers) In such a case you have “about” 70% base metal – “about” 30% PMs.

You can remove most of the base metals without putting PMs into solution (because they cement back out) and that way when you do dissolve your PMs you have less solution & a cleaner solution to recover your PMs from.

Kurt


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen for your input!

Phil


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 15, 2011)

actually i have discussed the issue with shor,
they say there is no reason not to dissolve karat jewelry directly in aqua regia (or subzero+HCl),
this will maybe take longer but it will do 100% of the gold...


----------



## nickvc (Nov 15, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> actually i have discussed the issue with shor,
> they say there is no reason not to dissolve karat jewelry directly in aqua regia (or subzero+HCl),
> this will maybe take longer but it will do 100% of the gold...




I wish you luck. When you hit the first problem,which won't take long, let's hope Shor are as helpful.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 15, 2011)

I now 2 persons that bought shor & gave me their chemicals; I ended refining the material for them. What happened was, that when they ran into problems & called shor for assistance, shor wanted MORE MONEY to "help" them with their problems.

HAH! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Nov 15, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> actually i have discussed the issue with shor,
> they say there is no reason not to dissolve karat jewelry directly in aqua regia (or subzero+HCl),
> this will maybe take longer but it will do 100% of the gold...



Some people only learn by experience, which may not always be the best way, but is the most effective.... :|


----------



## publius (Nov 15, 2011)

Experience tends to be a very cruel teacher. It delivers the test before the lesson.

Robert


----------



## johnny309 (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you read HOKE?....I gues not...
Average computer yield.....just guessing...and skills ...methods of processing.....not for you
Let's taking by numbers,ok?

1)Everybody dreams of troy unces in "one single computer"....wrong.
2)Giving the fact the they "belive"....in so much gold...they purchease something like SHOR
3)Nobody understand that recovery of PGM and refinery are 2 different things
4)Sorting things before(intense labor) gives you less headache
5)Entering this wonderfull FORUM ,who has members with years of experience....just "SEARCH"....it's FREE
6)No gold in the entire world is going to buy back your health....so be SAFE
......
And by the way....:
a)Read HOKE
b)Steve DVD'S is an wonderfull help
c)Harold is allways near you(but watch the "gringo" language)...and other members too
d)It's just a HOBBY....for fun(it's wonderfull,exciting,expensive and health treathfull)

BE SAFE ....


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for the inputs.

don't get me wrong, im not telling shor is working good, i haven't tried yet...
but i won't realize shor is awful just because some of you say 'this is how it is'...

what problems may i encounter \ you had encounter with the shor kit ?
the shor kit is just chemical, actually just the subzero which is replacing the nitric acid,
if this chemical is not working well, i can just use nitric acid instead... and here you go, not using the shor stuff....


----------



## Palladium (Nov 15, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> thanks for the inputs.
> 
> don't get me wrong, im not telling shor is working good, i haven't tried yet...
> but i won't realize shor is awful just because some of you say 'this is how it is'...
> ...



Let us know how that works out for you. Better yet don't let us know because if your not willing to listen now then don't ask for help with the mess later.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 15, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> thanks for the inputs.
> 
> don't get me wrong, im not telling shor is working good, i haven't tried yet...
> but i won't realize shor is awful just because some of you say 'this is how it is'...
> ...




The main problem is not the kit or the chemicals...
It is in the processes suggested by shor... If you are gonna dissolve a whole bunch of metals in AR, you better know what it is that you are doing and how to deal with that...

btw



kurt said:


> Actually it takes 4 times more nitric to dissolve copper then it takes to dissolve silver



It takes exactly 3.39 more nitric do dissolve Cu then it is to dissolve Ag.
(Ag - 107.86 atomic weight, Cu - 63.54 atomic weight, Ag(NO3), Cu(NO3)2, NO3- - 62 g/mol )


----------



## Claudie (Nov 16, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> thanks for the inputs.
> 
> don't get me wrong, im not telling shor is working good, i haven't tried yet...
> but i won't realize shor is awful just because some of you say 'this is how it is'...
> ...



Since you seem set on trying shor out for yourself, you should at least read some of the MSDS data on the chemicals you are using. Practice safety, sometimes you don't get a second chance. Always work with a fume hood or outdoors, NEVER do this inside your home. Get some safety goggles and remember, filter masks and respirators are useless with Nitric acid. Be safe. :|


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks samuel for the CONSTRUCTIVE REPLY. toda !

i can understand that you mean that dissolving the jewelery directly in AR will 'overload' it.

if so, can dissolving scrap CPU and fingers be done as the shor instructions says ?


another question -
after inquarting the jewelry, and dissolving base metals in nitric,
can i process the gold sponges left with the process that shor proposes ?

how do i get my silver out of the nitric acid ?


----------



## Palladium (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe you don't understand. Nobody here works for shor. we can't give advice about a product we do not produce, but we can give advice about the process used for correct recovery. That answer has been don't do it, but you seem to think shor has the answers. Try calling this number and ask them theses questions. (973) 520-8779

You get the silver by cementing with copper.


----------



## trashmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that you need to contact SHOR with your questions ;;; and see how much help you get from them .. :roll: :twisted:


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 16, 2011)

stop to be mad at me, 
as i wrote i'm not shor-pro or something.
just trying to figure out WHY.

seems like everyone of you knows WHY NOT to use shor.
cool.
im not arguing about it, as i have never tried either way.
but i am asking WHY.
may i ?

can you please expand on cementing with copper ? or a link for a tutorial ?
thanks a lot for the constructive replies


----------



## nickvc (Nov 16, 2011)

Moshik3 we aren't mad at you but want you to stop and try and understand the basics of all the ideas for processing you have. I'm sure the Shor system will work but if you have problems they will just shrug their shoulders and suggest further high priced chemicals or go quiet . Do your homework and you can use what you like because you will know what to expect and if problems arise you will also know how to correct them. The Shor system is usually purchased by those looking for a one stop system that you just plug in and go... But refining just isn't like that it's a very complex and at times frustrating branch of chemistry that we all here are learning more about daily.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not mad at you, nor was i trying to be an "A" hole. If you want to learn refining there are two ways. One is here on this forum using chemicals and processes that have been perfected and reproduced 1,000's of times with the desired results. The other is with Shor's chemicals which are secret and have failed more people than i can count which usually leads to the reader landing here on the forum. You don't have to know why a process doesn’t work; you only have to know that it doesn't sometimes. You’re going to have to pick one or the other, but you can't go both ways.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 16, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> can you please expand on cementing with copper ? or a link for a tutorial ?



This has nothing to do with processing chips but tells a little about inquarting and cementing silver.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8887&p=83953&hilit=inquarting+gold+cementing+silver#p83948


----------



## Palladium (Nov 16, 2011)

Try Sam's website also. http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67:refining-karat-gold-and-silver-jewelry-using-inquarting-method-part-1&catid=25:scrap-gold-9k-24k&Itemid=20

http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73:refining-karat-gold-and-silver-jewelry-using-inquarting-method-part-2&catid=25:scrap-gold-9k-24k&Itemid=20


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 16, 2011)

I get the impression that this individual has come here for advice, but doesn't like what he's hearing, so he's inclined to kill the messenger. 

I've had a serious amount of experience with situations such as this. Happens often where machining is concerned, where a reader has a preconceived notion about what he expects, and then seeks those that will agree. That's not happening here, and for good reason, so he's not thrilled with the responses he's receiving. It's not unusual for a person to react that way, for they won't have their thoughts taken from them. What he really wants to hear is that he's made a good choice and everything is going to work out exactly as he expects. 

There's no better way for him to make a determination as to whether that's true, or not, than to give him free rein. Should he succeed, he'll think we're all nuts. He might remain happy until he discovers he's paying ten times more for chemicals than they're worth, strictly because trick names have been applied to them, keeping him in the dark so he can't circumvent buying from Shor. I fully expect that will happen, although he may just get discouraged enough to abandon his quest. 

Many that have come to this forum have done so because they have had negative experiences with the Shor system. To add insult to injury, when they turned to Shor for advice or support, it was not forthcoming. That is a lesson that likely won't be learned by this individual until it happens to him. Mean time, we're all wasting our time trying to rationalize with someone that doesn't want to hear anything except what they want to hear. 

It is my suggestion that this individual be left alone. Let him use the system and have his own experiences. He'll be back soon enough, tail between his legs. 

Harold


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 16, 2011)

this is wrong. i am WILLING to get convinced \ accept opinions,
this is why i'm here.

BUT
i want to get the whole picture to make the best decision.

shor isn't good.
WHY shor isnt good ?
shor takes LONGER TIME to dissolve ?
shor doesn't dissolve ALL gold and therefore i am losing gold ?
shor is just more expensive chemicals ?
etc...
so far i got replies like 'it's not good'. 'you will regret'... etc

some believe the shor chemicals are good, but the method they suggest is not.
some of you say their chemicals will make a mess and then i will have to call for assistance...

i like very much the DIY style of this forum, don't get me wrong.
buy the chemicals yourself, check, test, find out, share etc..
i am just at the very beginning and have to choose my way, at least for the 1ST refining...

so as a conclusion:
shor is OK for refining CPU's and electronics (WHICH DONT NEED INQUARTING) ?
or even that will be much better (FOR SOME REASON) with traditional Aqua regia (nitric acid+HCl) ?


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 16, 2011)

Moshik

As far as i know, subzero is sodium or potassium nitrate, so in any case you will be making Aqua regia... shor did not invented any new wheel 

I know you are egure for hands on experience, but take the time to read here on the forum, steve's site and my own...
Most of what you need to know is already written, take a week or two to research, each type of scrap you have need's different process...
Some may need the same process, but you need to understand thje dynamics...

All i can say is, read read read... it's all here, guaranteed.


----------



## publius (Nov 16, 2011)

moshik3,

Although some of the members that have replied to you here have been harsh and rude, they mean well. They want you to be safe and knowledgeable. The members here have experience with wet chemistry and "know" that there is no one-size-fits-all machine or solution. They feel (very strongly) that this iShor system (and others like it) is just another way to separate you from your gold! So, they don't want you to be ripped off!

To use these "systems" that are very specific in their function will not help you understand the chemistry IF something goes wrong. And you may be loosing out on other valuable metals in the process.

I am in about the same position as you are, except that I stopped refining and recovering gold and silver 15 years ago. Now the internet has brought to me the gift of this forum. I have learned that there are several different ways to do what I need to do to get gold from electronic scrap. I know you are eager to get started, as am I. But, please take the time to learn so you will not hurt yourself, the environment and maybe make a lot of money!

Robert


----------



## kurt (Nov 16, 2011)

moshik3
I have been following this thread of discussion & it is clear to me that you have time invested in gathering up stuff to recover & refine precious metals from. You have also invested some money in buying the shor subzero kit & so now you would naturally like to get down to recovering &/or refining the PMs (precious metals) so you can see a return on your investment of time & money.

But the TRUTH is – recovering &/or refining PMs “IS NOT” as easy as – buy a kit that provides a few chemicals with instructions “limited” to the use of those particular chemicals & the kit & you are then on your way to making money from recovering & refining PMs. --- Sorry but its just not that easy. 
The other “truth” is that recovering & refining PMs “is not” a – ask a few simple questions – get a few simple answers – and I am on my way to getting rich quick & easy kind of thing. --- There is NO one size fits all here --- (which is what shor would like you to believe)

You NEED to learn about base metal & how different chemicals react with different base metals or you are going to have problems. You NEED to learn about PMs & how different chemicals react with different PMs. You NEED to learn how chemicals react with each other. You NEED to learn about making solutions, whats being made & how to treat them to get the end desired result ---And that is just the beginning because after you spend MUCH time studying & learning about these things you will spend even more time learning by experimental trial & error in applying the above mentioned studied learning.

The best place to start is by reading Hokes – which you can get as a free down load on this forum – here is the link - Refining Precious Metal Wastes C.M. Hoke http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs 
The other best thing you can do is spend LOTS of time searching & reading info provided on this forum.

The order to success of recovering & refining PMs is as follows --- (1) read, Read, READ (Hokes & this forum) (2) study, Study, STUDY (Hokes & this forum) (3)experiment, read & study (4) then ask questions, experiment, read & study (5) start recovering/refining, ask questions, experiment, read & study.
Anything less then that will lead to disappointment!!!
Kurt


----------



## Geo (Nov 16, 2011)

from what i understand,shor will tell you that you can only use their reagents for their process.this ties you to shor at the wallet because instead of using the true name of the chemicals that they supply in an attempt to keep you from obtaining chemicals elsewhere.they give directions on the process in their terms instead of explaining the reactions in an attempt to keep the costumer in the dark so that if there is a question or problem "you" the costumer will have to pay for costumer support.the process used on the shor system is a process used widely on the forum that we call "poor man's AR" and as many here have tried to explain AR (aqua regia) should not be used to reclaim gold but to refine gold,shor does not explain this because they get paid for costumer support when the costumer "you" use the system in a way thats not recomended by them.if they recomend that you use their system on Escrap that still has the base metal then this should be considered fraud.


----------



## moshik3 (Nov 16, 2011)

so you could say that aqua regia is just to refine almost pure gold to very pure gold ?

therefore you need to inquart jewelry, dissolve base metals and silver and get rid of them...
and only THEN when you have almost only gold, refine it
right ?


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 16, 2011)

That's correct Moshik!

Now, you don't get "rid" of the base metals, you just separate them from the gold. You'll recover the silver & other precious metals in following processes.

You are starting to understand... good!

Take care!

Phil


----------



## nickvc (Nov 16, 2011)

Moshik there's people on this forum who can refine just about anything to fine gold in one hit but it takes experience and a lot of knowledge to do that.....
Were trying to be straight with you....do your homework and you will see exactly what were trying to tell you..
There's no way a newbie is going to get it all right first or hundredth time...knowledge and experience are worth there literal weight in gold.


----------



## vango57 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Moshik,
I agree with what all everyone has recommended to you. I became a member Christmas of 2010, had already purchase the shor subzero kit. I would like to thank you because I have learned that the subzero may be my source for AR. If anyone can add to this thread as to the most usefulness of the material in a subzero kit I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks again Mosh and no I have yet to even try to refine anything and I have a ton of cut fingers and IC's.
Vango*


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 17, 2011)

moshik3 said:


> so you could say that aqua regia is just to refine almost pure gold to very pure gold ?


Even that isn't true in all cases. There are circumstances where the use of AR may be required to deal with base metals. That's part of the problem. There is no "one size fits all" where refining is concerned. As you gain knowledge, you'll come to understand what works, and why---and where it's best not applied, or where it may be the best possible avenue to explore. These are the things that you must learn by reading and understanding---you can't learn them by asking questions because the answers don't make any sense to you----because you lack the fundamentals. Read Hoke, and continue to read Hoke until what she says makes sense to you. At that point you'll have a basic understanding. 

I also recommend (HIGHLY) that you perform the tests she outlines, and that you prepare the required solutions. They aren't something you'll use once and then never need them again---they are support solutions that permit you to make determinations----determinations that will define how you process materials, and what you can expect to recover. They are very much a part of anyone's lab setup---just like your eyes are for sight--so too are these solutions your "eye sight". 

There is no shortcut. You either learn the basics, or you won't succeed. 

When you understand the basics, whether you can justify the Shor system, or not, will become obvious. Could be that will be your choice. Stranger things have happened. 

Harold


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 17, 2011)

vango57, I just went to Shor’s site. A Sub Zero kit costs $55.00+ shipping. The same materials in the kit can be purchased locally for much less, and do the same job. Maybe you have a loyalty to Shor, but for me, I like keeping as much of my income in my own pocket.

When I made this post this morning, I was way off base. I had not read through the whole thread. Sorry.


----------



## tek4g63 (Dec 1, 2011)

Moshik,
I am very new to this Hobby and this forum and like you I purchased the Shor kit before I found this community. Lucky for me I didn't use the product before I found GRF.

Here is my small experiance with using the Shor kit.
I tested it on a small amount of gold plated pins. Base metal is copper with, of course, a thin nickel plating between the gold and copper. The Subzero and Muratic mix did disolve the wholebatch, gold and all. It did not take very long twith the small lot of pins I used (60). Problem I have run into is that the Urea did not "fizz" like they said and I had to sort of guess how much to put in. Then when I used the Storm (SMB) the once nice emrald green liquid turned white cloudy not brown. What fell to the bottom first was white powder later followed by brownish black powder. (By later I mean days later). When I went to wash this powder it all got caught back up in the HCL and went through my filter. And that's where it sits to this day, a dark brown/yellow mess, untill I get ready to try something different.

So I say stick to AP fo things like pins and fingers, never throw whole PCB's into any batch, and above all LEARN. You have a great chance for success now that you have come to the right place.


----------



## goaldspektre (Dec 1, 2011)

Listen to Harold and others on here when they say don't try to re-invent the wheel.I tried a few times with scrap comp parts and it didn't work.It did with karat jewelry though!Buying an expensive machine makes no sense when you can buy 5 gallon buckets for dissolving and glassware for refining.


----------



## Jamessnipes505 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello all I am new to refining and this forum. I have come here for help because all of the info I first saw online made it seem so simple to recover e scrap ha! Well my first two attempts turned out to be a success yet yielded less than I had hoped. I am learning I need to read ALOT more before I start a new solution. My first question is how can I drop all metals out of the multiple buckets full of solution? I thought I could do a large amount and everything would be fine. I processed a about a hundred processors and it dissolved almost everything. I kept adding and experimenting until I ended up with about thirty gallons of all sorts of different colors and settlements. Some white some won't settle some brown that won't settle and dissolves if boiled in Hcl a lot of black and a few that looks like the brown should after smb but will never settle. I read I could add aluminum foil to drop everything but I am very worried about pouring out any of these solution. Ph is relatively high on most about six or seven but still frizzed when urea is added. I have been filtering the mess in my buckets but it seems some more always appears. I'm very lost! Is there a simple way to precipitate base metals and all to just start over fresh? Will too much nitric destroy gold? I have learned I used way too much at first. Even my last batch of pentium pro processors I used proper amounts and I got no return. Started out nice green ended up red and now brown but will not settle. Bad smb? Something weird in my tap water? Please any advise would be greatly appreciated!
James


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 2, 2012)

Jamessnipes505 said:


> Please any advise would be greatly appreciated!


You won't like it. 

Read Hoke. When you've finished, read Hoke again. Do that until you understand what you've read. 

Have you tested your solutions with stannous chloride? 

Don't do ANYTHING until you have. The idea of cementing and starting over is insane. There are better ways. 

Read Hoke. Be enlightened. 

Harold


----------



## etack (Apr 2, 2012)

Read Hoke. Be enlightened.


You should put this in your signature line. :lol: 

That could be a tee shirt. 8) 

Eric


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 3, 2012)

etack said:


> Read Hoke. Be enlightened.
> 
> You should put this in your signature line. :lol:
> 
> Eric


If I didn't like the one I use as well as I do, I'd certainly do so! :lol: As it is, the one I use speaks volumes about the stupidity of humans.  

Why is it that the guy who knows the least is the first to offer advice? Does he not understand that he should be asking questions, not providing answers? :roll: 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Apr 3, 2012)

30 gallons for 100 processors? :shock: 
Did i read that right?


----------

